# De Tomaso Cars and Watches. Part 2: The Watches



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

If you have read Part 1 of this topic, which I posted yesterday in the Open Forum section of the Watch Forum, and even if you haven't, you will probably know that the name "de Tomaso" is somewhat legendary in the world of classic cars. It may therefore not be a surprise to find watches branded with the name "DeTomaso". However, the use of the de Tomaso name, and the related motoring connection, to form a watch brand raises a number of issues and makes the branding of DeTomaso watches almost as interesting as the watches themselves, and this branding exercise needs to be discussed before I tackle the watches.

There is now a considerable body of information online for those would-be entrepreneurs who wish to start a watch brand, and judging by the large number of new names that have emerged recently, the creation of a watch brand seems to be relatively easy. If the creation of a new brand seems to be quite a simple affair, so does the acquisition of a brand name that resonates with heritage even if there is no connection between the original company and its resurrected name. However, in the case of DeTomaso watches, the situation is more complex and rather interesting. Unlike many new watch brands with "heritage" names, the original De Tomaso car company had not ceased trading before the new watch brand had been created, and the DeTomaso watch brand, together with its new logo, was apparently in existence from 1993, just over a decade before the de Tomaso Modena car company ceased trading. I say "apparently" because although there are references to the DeTomaso watch brand having commenced in 1993, the sale of De Tomaso to Gian Mario Rossigniolo in 2009 coincides with the first appearance of DeTomaso watches on watch forums, and it may be that the liquidators of De Tomaso were selling the De Tomaso name to potential companies other than car manufacturers in 2008. Whatever the case, the DeTomaso name was taken by a company wishing to produce watches under the DeTomaso name, and there is no documentation readily available online to explain the transfer of the name to watch production.

That might have been the end of the branding story behind DeTomaso watches, but in fact, there are other questions involved. Firstly, the DeTomaso watch brand has nothing to do with Italy, nor with motorsport, in spite of the opposite assertions made in their sales literature. Mega-watch, an official dealer for deTomaso watches, states that, "DeTomaso watches are a combination of the power of motorsport and the passion of Italy" and on Amazon, we find the statement that just about manages to skate over making a firm connection - "Inspired by Italian design and the esprit of motor racing, Detomaso watches are manufactured using high quality materials built to meet the highest of demands." You might be wondering why I have not quoted from the DeTomaso watch website here, but the fact is that it is (currently at least) impossible to get up the section of the website that concerns DeTomaso itself, and the original language of the website is German - which brings us to the true ownership of the DeTomaso watch brand.

Yes, DeTomaso Watches is owned in, and operated from, Germany, and at the time of writing the brand is in the hands of Temporex GmbH, a company based in Essen that describes itself as an international company that specialises in the development with Temporex; the web domain for DeTomaso-watches.com is registered to a Richard Colman of MAX Trader GmbH, a German retailer that is also based in Essen, Germany. This registration was created in 2007 and is still current, so it perhaps places the beginning of DeTomaso watches nearer to 2009 than 1993. The latest Temporex DeTomaso branding reveals that in July 2015, Temporex registered the following trademark with the EU - "DETOMASO Marks A Man", for use in marketing literature, while the original DeTomaso watch branding, still used, is a stylised 'T' within a shield and the name, "DETOMASO". The watches also usually bear their model name on the dial.

This watch is from one of the newest DeTomaso ranges of automatic, the Machineer. These heavy lumps of watch with 47mm cases live up to the masculine "ideals"of the DeTomaso watch brand. They feature 20 ATM water resistance, anti-reflective sapphire crystal and a Miyota automatic movement. Prices are about £345 for the black or silver stainless steel versions (pic from i.imgebay.com):










Before concluding this section of my topic on the branding of DeTomaso watches, I must just express surprise that there seems to have been neither a challenge to the use of the de Tomaso name and the 'T' mark for watch production, nor alternatively any record of a legal sale of the name and trademark to a watch company. I realise that the watch logo is different to both the original De Tomaso car company mark and the subsequent mark used by Rossigniolo before the collapse of his De Tomaso project, but we are still talking about a stylised upper-case 'T' as well as the name De Tomaso. My surprise is supported somewhat by US trademark law which asserts that a mark that is "primarily merely a surname" cannot be protected as a trademark without proof that it has "acquired distinctiveness.," and in addition, a surname that is rare may also acquire protected status. Thus, it would seem logical that the de Tomaso name, being both distinctive and rare in business terms, would come under protected status in under US trademark law, meaning that whoever bought the DeTomaso name presumably did so legally and openly with regard to published documentation. I also wonder what the new Chinese owners of the DeTomaso car brand name think about the watches.

While most new watch brands created in the last ten years or so have tended to be quite small, the DeTomaso watch brand is clearly more wide ranging, and the claim that the watches are inspired by Italian design and the esprit of motor racing just doesn't stand up. The diversity and range of DeTomaso watches is very wide, and one key attribute of the brand philosophy is clearly (and stated) to produce watches in the cheaper to middle segment of the market while ensuring that they are precise timekeepers and well made from quality materials. In fact, the DeTomaso claims are quite amusing and sometimes impossible to justify, in part because the brand encompasses so many different models that it is impossible to maintain the fulfilment of every ambition. For example, we have the claim that, "Each DeTomaso watch is focused on precise time keeping from fine Japanese and Swiss manufacturers" (from Amazon's brand description) when in fact, some of the watches are obviously Chinese in manufacture, even down to the movement used. Also, we have a stress on the masculinity of the watches, a feature that seems to imbue the sales material, and yet at the same time we have watches that are designated for women.

White men's 48mm diameter DeTomaso Colorato wristwatch with Miyota quartz movement. The colorato range - for both women and men - consists of similar plastic and rubber watches in different colours and they are among the cheapest DeTomaso watches on sale - well under £50 (pic from i.ebayimg.com):










Before going on to look at some of the DeTomaso watches, it must be stated (if such a statement is needed on this forum) that there is no watchmaking company named "DeTomaso" and the watches so branded are produced from a variety of sources in the Far East and Europe for the owners of the DeTomaso brand. There are a few DeTomaso watches that are Swiss made, and it is likely that some watches are assembled in other parts of Europe, mainly Germany - note that a connection has been made between the manufacturer of some DeTomaso models and watches from the German watch company run by Robin Kemmner. Looking at many of the watch models branded DeTomaso, and taking evidence that at least one case design hails from Fullswing, based in Hong Kong, I would suggest that many DeTomaso watches are made in China, with some also being made in Japan and other Eastern countries. The Chinese "flavour" of some DeTomaso watches is especially noticeable in some of the LED and other "novelty" models

There are a few useful reviews of individual DeTomaso watches, and from these one comes to the conclusion that the watches as a whole vary in quality between different models, and this is hardly surprising given the range of watches available to purchase. If the watches do vary widely in terms of their ruggedness, quality of materials and construction, and movements, it stands to reason that there will be a few "stars" that shine out as well as a few "duffers". and in the context of "star" DeTomaso watches, I must mention the Savona. The Savona is given quite a bit of online time, and rightly so, because this watch is a bit of a bargain, being a simple, classic, two-hander and seconds subdial hand-wind watch powered by a rather good Sea Gull movement. The watch bears Arabic numbers on a plain dial, with a large seconds subdial on the left of the fact. The rear of the watch reveals a wide display glass that has an attractive view of the movement, and the watch is constructed from stainless steel. I was myself going to acquire the white-dial version with leather strap from Amazon UK at a bargain price of £54, but within a single day, the three remaining watches were sold, so I missed my chance. There are stillSavonas to be had for under £100 but you need to hurry.

DeTomaso Savona hand-wind wristwatch, white dial version. Note that Parnis apparently has a rather similar watch in its range. (pic from mega-watch.com):










Rear view of the Savona showing rather nice wide view of the movement (pic from arukozvetites.hu):










In terms of handling a DeTomaso watch myself, I can say that I have examined the DeTomaso Firenze quartz chronograph, which is apparently a motorsport inspired watch. The version I examined was the black dial stainless steel-cased watch with black strap, and the model in its different iterations is evidently still popular after five or six years of production. It has a 42mm diameter case, 10 ATM water resistance, and is powered by an Sii calibre vd53 two-button chronograph movement. The chronograph is of the standard one second stopwatch variety with three subdials including a 24-hour readout dial. I was quite impressed with the overall quality of the watch and felt it would probably be a reasonably rugged performer. When I looked on Amazon, I found the same version for sale at a very reasonable discounted price of about £50, and I would certainly say that the watch at that sort of money is good value.

The most comprehensive DeTomaso watch review I have come across concerns the DeTomaso Matera tritium automatic, and this would be among the more upmarket offerings from the brand. This watch is strongly allied to dive watches in style, and has a 45mm case with a 120-click rotating numbered bezel which, according to the reviewer, is perfectly aligned and well-seated. Water resistance is 200 metres, and there is sapphire crystal and tritium-tube lume rather than Superluminova. but the reviewer, "10 ATM"", does not think the watch would really be suitable as a true diver. The movement in the watch is a Miyota 8215 that winds but does not hack, and the version reviewed had a black-coated stainless steel strap.

DeTomaso Matera Tritum Automatic wristwatch. Note that this watch also now comes in a solar-powered version (pics from amazon.com and, with white numbers/markers, from i.ebayimg.com):



















The original review from 10 ATM, featured on Watchuseek in March 2013, was subsequently expanded by him, to show how the watch had fared with use. Initial impressions of the watch had been pretty good, with praise for the overall quality of the piece. However, after some wearing, 10 ATM did have some niggles, and these could prove irritating to the buyer of the watch. Firstly, it transpired that some of the pins in the bracelet had been positioned the wrong way round, which meant that altering the bracelet proved difficult, and this was further exacerbated by the lack of micro-adjustment (only three positions) available. Secondly, the coating on the bracelet started to show a small amount of wear, down to the bare metal, and a slight ding showed on the case. 10 ATM also didn't like the "naff" imprerssed DETOMASO name on the side of the case. Then finally, turning to the Miyota movement, 10 ATM discovered that contrary to indications in the watch booklet, the movement didn't hack, and he found himself stopping the sweep hand by applying slight backward pressure. He also found the movement of the date adjustment too smooth, with no indication that a date had clicked into the window properly.

By the time that 10 ATM returned to update his review, he was still waiting for the Miyota movement to settle down into its full degree of accuracy, but all-in-all, his niggles didn't detract from his overall good impressions of the watch. Certain features he found to be particularly good, such as the screw-down crown which, he noted, screws down into the crown tube and not into the case. As is the case with many DeTomaso watches, the Matera tritium automatic has been discounted at various times, and at the time of the review it had an RRP of US $495 yet could be found for as little as $147.

All-in-all, taking the above review as well as other sources of information, My opinion is that DeTomaso watches generally look and feel the part, and are good value for money when found at discounted prices. However, as long-term keepers and tool watches, I feel that they may live up (or perhaps down) to their rather cheap prices, and buying a DeTomaso watch without examining the item or reading a related review might lead to disappointment. Some of the watches are clearly specced to a good standard and are well-built, but then show niggling irritations that do detract somewhat. Ultimately, I would suggest tha, as with all watch producers who are responsible for a wide variety of relatively inexpensive models, DeTomaso undoubtedly produces some good watches, some bad ones, and many that fall in the middle. Oh, and by the way, the standard packaging for DeTomaso watches seems to be a foam-filled tin - just nthought I'd let you know.

DeTomaso Firenze quartz chronograph watch in the version that I myself have examined (pic from detomaso.cz):


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2016)

good write up Honour :thumbsup:

although nowhere near as prolific as Invicta i would class them the same in that they do make some nice watches, but also produce some utter dross IMO, there is also a tendency to fit their watches with really low end movements like Faux chronographs etc [a pet hate ]

just like Invicta though, if you do your home work you CAN buy i nice quality De-Tomaso :yes:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Hello Honour. Very interesting read. I have a Firenze identical to the one pictured but find the dial busy. I have a Colorato as well, they were very cheap on Amazon, but it is consigned to the drawer, I'm not much into plastic watches. Some of the others look very nice.

:thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Have seen some good reviews on this model, and a Swiss ETA 6497 would slide right in :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Well done Honour another great read :thumbsup:


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Bought one of the cheapies for about a £10 on Ebay new . was interested as it stated 200m water screw down crown etc... This was probably 2-3 years back. It's been swimming, snorkelling worn on the beach and still going strong. Screw down crown is solid ditto the back also screw fitting. easy read and rotating bezel.710 wears it now as her holiday day watch. Even the silicone strapis still good and still white.



Kev


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for those most interesting posts, which provide more review material on the watches. I would say, Bruce, that the DeTomaso watch range - including machanicals a quartz watches is wider in variety than the Invicta watches, and this does make the brand open to the problem of including rather poor models. However, I wholly agree (and indeed stated) that there will be good ones among them. Just to show what I mean by extending the range, what about this stainless steel example, the Compasso? It is an automatic with disc display and is powered by a Miyota automatic movement::


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

> Thanks for those most interesting posts, which provide more review material on the watches. I would say, Bruce, that the DeTomaso watch range - including machanicals a quartz watches is wider in variety than the Invicta watches, and this does make the brand open to the problem of including rather poor models. However, I wholly agree (and indeed stated) that there will be good ones among them. Just to show what I mean by extending the range, what about this stainless steel example, the Compasso? It is an automatic with disc display and is powered by a Miyota automatic movement::


 That is eye catching Honour. I think it's nice but would take some getting used to :yes:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2016)

> that the DeTomaso watch range - including machanicals a quartz watches is wider in variety than the Invicta watches, and this does make the brand open to the problem of


 it wasn't the range i meant Honour, i think you will find that Invicta is a much larger company :thumbsup:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Point taken, Bruce, and I rely on your knowledge with regard to relative company sizes in this case. I was concerned with watch diversity rather than absolute numbers of watches produced.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2016)

> Point taken, Bruce, and I rely on your knowledge with regard to relative company sizes in this case. I was concerned with watch diversity rather than absolute numbers of watches produced.


 i think Invicta win on the ratio of diarrhea to company size :laugh:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

This is a real de Tomaso...:


----------

